# What is it with some people?



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry but need to let off steam! Took Hattie for walk in lanes near where I live I know on weekends there are usually more people about but I met;springer spaniel 'only playing' who had no recall and chased Hattie relentlessly until I got quite stroppy and owner eventually made an effort to catch her, mentioned that I hoped he had good third party liability insurance that seemed to focus the mind. Next met lovely terrier with lady on mobility scooter terrier on lead lady lovely. Then had to go between house and yard where there was an old retriever and a young rotwieller and young boxer, I knew from the fact the horsebox was missing the adults were out the young boxer would not leave Hattie alone I eventually shouted for someone to retrieve the dog and a stroppy teenager made a halfhearted attempt whilst I waited for about 10 mins for her to eventually get into gear and do something about it. The rest of our walk was ok probably because it was raining! Is it me or do we just live in a society of people who have no respect for others and think they can just do exactly as they want. One day Hattie will be the monster from hell they had better watch out!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I know the feeling.

I had the girls at the park today and they were happily trotting around me and having a play. It was chucking it down with rain so hubby and the kids had stayed in the car. I saw a woman with a pram on the path at the side of the park and a white staffie cross. It was the panic in her voice as the dog legged it our direction that alerted me to the fact it prob wasnt coming to play. So the girls were swiftly recalled and hoisted up to make sure they werent chewed on. The dog spotted that and decided not to mess so turned back to its owner. The dog shouldnt have been off lead if it was a danger to other dogs tho.

Ug!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I know people may think that I may be over reacting to strange dogs approaching me but in 2006 one of my terriers was picked up and shaken in an attempt to break her back by a rescue alsation who lived near us. The result was my dear Daisy spent two days at the vet hospital and my neighbours had a bill in excess off £250 pounds. It was a very frightening experience and one I do not wish to re visit. I believe many of those who say 'they are only playing' have never experienced the horror of having their dog savaged. I was always taught to respect the wishes of others, somehow this does not seem to be the norm today. More like I will do what I like and **** you!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel Sue, I too had my greyhound savaged by a GSD (off lead) and that led to two ops and £1300 bill to be paid. It makes me angry that people just do not consider other people when having their dogs off lead. Like the sad story of Charlie, we have a local drunk who has a bitch staff, who is quite a nasty piece of work, she is forever getting into scrapes and the owner is usually too p****d to do anything about it................accident waiting to happen!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> I was always taught to respect the wishes of others, somehow this does not seem to be the norm today. More like I will do what I like and **** you!


I agree completely. Theres a breed of people at the moment who let dogs, which they are unable to control of leads. Close to my house are some abandoned playing fields, which would be a lovely place to take poppy for walks, but there are a lot of people who have large dogs which they let loose across the fields, when they cannot control them, Im sure they do it purposely to see what the dogs do. You can see them laughing when their dog is stood barking at other dogs and children who look petrified. 
The poor dogs them selves mustn't be that well treated, they seem to bark at everything and be quite vicious. It's a shame that we can't interview people prior to them having pets. 
Slightly different topic, but i was out shopping the other week and went to pets at home to see if they had anything nice for poppy. Anyway tied up outside were two lovely king charles spaniels. The poor dogs were shivering it was so cold, and to make matter worse they had tied them with a long lead to a post on the edge of a car park, the lead was long enough that the dogs could run out into the car park, not very safe. The girl who does the pet grooming in store was sat with them, so I went over talking and stroking the poor things, they couldn't find the owners, turns out they were in the shop (which does allow pets in) looking at the fish. The staff told them and they said it doesn't matter they'll be ok I'm not being mothered with them while i'm in here.

I'm sorry but if you can't be mothered with your dog either don't bring it shopping or better yet let someone who will love the dog have them.

I was at the point of taking them home with me if they couldn't find the owners.

As you say the attitude is i'll do what i want with a lot of people these days


Simon and Poppy


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

That is very frustrating and makes me angry too! We don't have a dog yet so i'm sure i'll have to deal with this more in the future, but there is a dog 2 houses down from me that is a teror. It's a boxer/lab mix and does not listen to it's owner at all. She is forver chasing that dog down our street because if it gets out of her house it takes off. That is so dangerous! While it's running down our street is will run full steam and jump on people he sees. He did this to my 3 year old while we were playing in the front yard once and do you know what the owner said? She told me he's just so loving and wasn't trying to hurt her. Ugh. I don't care what the dogs intent was he plowed my 3 year old down and she was upset. This woman is actually trying to get a fenced in dog park put in our local park which i think is great, but she thinks it'll be ok to let her wild dog run off lead because it's fenced in. No way! Even if the dog park is fneced in your dog has to have a good recall and behave. I can see her dog causing a lot of fights. I won't be taking Olive there if her and her dog are there!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

When I read your post I had to sympathise as I have been accosted many times on walks. I remember one time in Hazlehead Park in Aberdeen when a rhodesian ridgeback crossed a field to "play" with me. I saw red and held onto it's collar so that the owner was forced to speak to me. No apology was forthcoming for my now muddy clothes as apparently her dog was only playing. It was obvious that she had very little control over the dog and I have to say that I was not afraid, however had I been a child it would have been very scary.

I do not have full control of Beau when he is off the lead and for that reason he seldom gets off. I don't want other people to be annoyed by my dog and I wish that other people were as considerate. Let's face it there are many people who just shouldn't own a dog.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sue, so glad that you & Hattie are OK.

Hubby had an incident with an off lead JR grabbing Oakley this morning. Thankfully he was unharmed & seems none the worse for it as he has quite happily greeted other dogs with a very waggy tail.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I feel your pain!! It must have been a day for it because Riley was had a go at today too by a border collie, he approached in his usual playful way and at first the dog seemed ok but within seconds it turned on him and growled and snapped at him as he lie underneath it - Riley yelped several times and ran to me and I held him by his collar as I was scared he would scoot off, I turned to the owner of the dog who said 'oh, I think I might have stepped on his foot!??' She was standing there while her dog clearly had a go at Riley but couldn't bring herself to apologise or in any way correct her dog!!!!!!!! 
Thankfully no harm came to Riley and I hope he will learn not to approach every dog in the same playful manner in time but in the meantime I am a nervous wreck on our walks!. I go to a fantastic dog park where Riley is off lead and twice this week a black dog has attached itself to us while it's owner strolled ahead completely out of sight, Riley was getting battered by this dog, all playful but bordering on too rough whenever he tried to get to me he was squashed again, the dog then turned its attention to me jumping up near my face and trying to get to my treats - have decided I am definitely going to say something if it happens again - along the lines of 'Who is walking your dog, you or me?'!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your messages it at least makes me feel it is not just me! Went out today only met spaniel who was more interested in staying in river. The item on the news about the poor girl savaged whilst out walking with her parents just proves what a self centered society we live in


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

puppylove said:


> When I read your post I had to sympathise as I have been accosted many times on walks. I remember one time in Hazlehead Park in Aberdeen when a rhodesian ridgeback crossed a field to "play" with me. I saw red and held onto it's collar so that the owner was forced to speak to me. No apology was forthcoming for my now muddy clothes as apparently her dog was only playing. It was obvious that she had very little control over the dog and I have to say that I was not afraid, however had I been a child it would have been very scary.
> 
> I do not have full control of Beau when he is off the lead and for that reason he seldom gets off. I don't want other people to be annoyed by my dog and I wish that other people were as considerate. Let's face it there are many people who just shouldn't own a dog.


Are you still in aberdeen?I walk my girls at hazlehead everyday,its a small world xxx


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Mandy, no we moved to Glasgow three years ago as I wanted to be near my family. I am sure you and I have spoken though. I saw a lady(you I think) at the shops in Countesswells several years ago and I asked her if her dogs were cockapoos. They were chocolate girls I think. I used to see lots of chocolate cockapoos in Hazlehead which I believe were bred by you.

At that time I had only ever seen cockapoos on Animal Planet but I knew that I wanted one for my next dog. I was the woman with two cocker spaniels, one blue, one orange so you may remember me with my dogs. Did you live opposite Angela Jeffries? Angela and I were in dog club together and I used to see her when she worked in the post office. xx


----------

